# Sind die Ruckler normal ?



## Kinq_Alexx (30. Mai 2010)

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Hallo.. 

ich hatte eine Zeit lang durchgehend 40-50 Fps , nun hab ich auf höchsten Einstellungen in normalen Gebieten in Nordend meist ca. 15-30 Fps 

mein system: 
Windows vista 
Nvidia Geforce GTS 250 (500 mb) 
Amd Phenom 9600 Quad-Core 2.30 Ghz 
Arbeitsspeicher: 3 GB Ram 

Da ich mir nun nicht sicher bin, ob irgendwelche Treiber oder sonnstwas defekt ist, oder ob ich damals einfach nicht auf höchsten Einstellungen gespielt hab (ich habs tatsächlich vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), wollte ich fragen, ob mein System einfach zu schlecht für die höchsten Einstellungen ist.. [/font]


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Mai 2010)

Treiber aktuell?
Arbeitsspeicher komplett von der selben Firma?
Cache/WTF(Sicherheitskopie anlegen fals eigene UI) gelöscht?
Repair.exe ausprobiert?
Neuinstallation ausprobiert?

So erstmal genug fürn Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (30. Mai 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Treiber aktuell?
> Arbeitsspeicher komplett von der selben Firma?
> Cache/WTF(Sicherheitskopie anlegen fals eigene UI) gelöscht?
> Repair.exe ausprobiert?
> ...



Den treiber für die grafikkarte hatte ich aktualisiert..
Das einzige neu dazu gekaufte war die Grafikkarte (und mit dieser funktionierte es ja anfangs perfekt)
Denke, das wird mit der Repair.exe automatisch zurückgesetzt, oder ? ich probiers trotzdem mal aus
Hab ich schon probiert
Werde ich auch probieren, wenn nix anderes hilft..


----------



## jls13 (30. Mai 2010)

Naja, wenn du sagst, dass es auf normalen Einstellungen gut läuft, auf hohen aber nicht, dann geh wieder auf die normalen :/


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (30. Mai 2010)

jls13 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du sagst, dass es auf normalen Einstellungen gut läuft, auf hohen aber nicht, dann geh wieder auf die normalen :/



Jap, ich hab jetzt einfach Multisampling auf 2x und schattenfekte auf das zweitbeste gestellt und gut is (:


----------



## Roykyn (30. Mai 2010)

ich hatte das prob im sumpfland.da sind die fps auch auf einmal runter gegangen und es hatte nur noch geruckelt.
hab dann einfach mal die treiber neu installt und seitdem geht es wieder.meine treiber waren zwar up to date aber irgendwie hat sich wohl ein fehler eingeschlichen^^


----------



## Povez (30. Mai 2010)

In Nordend hab ich auch immer ne schlechte fps, aber mach Schatten einfach ganz runter und wenns regnet oder so auch noch wettereffekte ganz runter
EDIT: Mach auch Vertikal-Synch, Todeseffekt, Lichtreflexion, Vollbild-Leuchteffekt und Projezierte Texturen aus.
Das alles macht eh nich viel her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (30. Mai 2010)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> Jap, ich hab jetzt einfach Multisampling auf 2x und schattenfekte auf das zweitbeste gestellt und gut is (:



hab die selbe graka und kann damit sehr gut spielen, glaub nicht das es an der graka liegt
jedoch kannst mal schauen vllt wird der warm bei mir (bei mir wird der kühler net stärker wenn er wärmer wird) somit erreich ich schonmal die 75° was nicht so schön ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lad dir am besten Experttool (oder nimm die cd aus der grakakiste war bei mir dabei) und schau mal auf fan control wenn das spiel läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannst somit manuel höher stellen wird dann aber laut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also der kühler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (30. Mai 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> hab die selbe graka und kann damit sehr gut spielen, glaub nicht das es an der graka liegt
> jedoch kannst mal schauen vllt wird der warm bei mir (bei mir wird der kühler net stärker wenn er wärmer wird) somit erreich ich schonmal die 75° was nicht so schön ist
> 
> 
> ...



Kannste mir das etwas genauer erklären?


Also, welches tool ich laden sollte und was ich dann genau machen muss ? (die CD zu finden.. ja, das würde dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Edit:




Povez schrieb:


> In Nordend hab ich auch immer ne schlechte fps, aber mach Schatten einfach ganz runter und wenns regnet oder so auch noch wettereffekte ganz runter
> EDIT: Mach auch Vertikal-Synch, Todeseffekt, Lichtreflexion, Vollbild-Leuchteffekt und Projezierte Texturen aus.
> Das alles macht eh nich viel her
> 
> ...



Vertikal-Synch ist aus, Todeseffekt , Liftreflexion und Vollbild-Leuchteffekt machen keinen Unterschied in der FPS bei mir. Projizierte Texturen lass ich aufjedenfall, dass is z.b., dass du die Weihe vom Pala am boden siehst.. ohne dem könnt ich nicht spielen . ^^Und Schatten hatte ich eine Zeit lang eh aus, aber das sah mir einfach zu hässlich aus :/ 
Übrigens hab ich nach viel rumprobieren mit grafikeinstellungen, treibern, ccleaner, usw. jetzt ein recht schönes WoW mit guter FPS . Thread kann eigentlich geclosed werden..


----------



## Skyler93 (30. Mai 2010)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> Kannste mir das etwas genauer erklären?
> 
> 
> Also, welches tool ich laden sollte und was ich dann genau machen muss ? (die CD zu finden.. ja, das würde dauern
> ...



srry das ich kurz weg war ;P 
meine das tool Experttool ist von Gainward da kannste übertakten und halt auch grafik kühler geschwindigkeit ändern, (übertakten schlag ich dir net vor)
bei mir funktioniert eig. jedes game einwandfrei mit guter grafik, jedoch wird selbst WoW mit 16X Multisampling etwas happelig (kann jeden nur das addon TweakWoW empfehlen) aber sonst ist imemr alles auf Ultra (sogar noch höher FernsichtReichweite und Vegetation) bis auf Multisampling das bleibt auf 8 x, beim twinken läuft das einwandfrei, jedcoh im raid stell ich auf 1x multisampling möcht nicht unter 40 FPS fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2010)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]nun hab ich auf höchsten Einstellungen in normalen Gebieten in Nordend meist ca. 15-30 Fps
> [/font]



Normal. mit meinem System komm ich auf 23 FPS in Nordend mit 8x Multisampling und Fenstermodus.

/reported falsches Forum, hier bekommst du sowieso keine richtige Hilfe.


----------



## failrage (30. Mai 2010)

Wann hast du denn das letzte Mal die Platte defragmentiert? Könnte auch an Ladezeiten liegen.


----------



## Skaramanga007 (30. Mai 2010)

Ich tippe darauf das du einer von Blizzard ausgesuchter Tester bist und Blizzard dir ohne das du es gemerkt hast an deinem System rumgefummelt hat.
Wie ja sicher jeder weiß arbeiter Blizzard an einem "geheimen" Projekt. Da vermute ich jetzt mal das es sich um WoW 2 handelt. Aber nicht als "Echtzeit-Spiel" sondern "Rundenbasierend" lol


----------



## Bombajy (30. Mai 2010)

Au man ;D
Probier mal die Schatteneffekte auf das niedrigste Stellen, dann sollte es wieder gehen (besonders in Dalaran dann schlimm weil auf einem Fleck 10 Spieler stehen und von allen der Schatten dargestellt wird)


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (30. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Normal. mit meinem System komm ich auf 23 FPS in Nordend mit 8x Multisampling und Fenstermodus.
> 
> /reported falsches Forum, hier bekommst du sowieso keine richtige Hilfe.



In welchem Forum hätte ich den sonnst deiner Meinung nach posten können? (ich hab auch auf wow-europe gepostet, da kamen jedoch keine antworten)
Und das ich keine Hilfe bekomm, stimmt nicht so ganz, wie du vielleicht siehst...





failrage schrieb:


> Wann hast du denn das letzte Mal die Platte defragmentiert? Könnte auch an Ladezeiten liegen.



Ich hab nur ab und zu CCleaner benutzt.. werde jetzt mal eine Defragmentierung versuchen.



Skaramanga007 schrieb:


> Ich tippe darauf das du einer von Blizzard ausgesuchter Tester bist und Blizzard dir ohne das du es gemerkt hast an deinem System rumgefummelt hat.
> Wie ja sicher jeder weiß arbeiter Blizzard an einem "geheimen" Projekt. Da vermute ich jetzt mal das es sich um WoW 2 handelt. Aber nicht als "Echtzeit-Spiel" sondern "Rundenbasierend" lol




Also erstens, wie soll Blizzard bitte an meinem System rumfummeln? und zweitens ist es garnicht mehr so geheim, es ist zumindest klar, dass es ein Endzeit-Mmorpg mit sims-ähnlichen Inhalten (oder so ähnlich) werden soll..

 


Skyler93 schrieb:


> srry das ich kurz weg war ;P
> meine das tool Experttool ist von Gainward da kannste übertakten und halt auch grafik kühler geschwindigkeit ändern, (übertakten schlag ich dir net vor)
> bei mir funktioniert eig. jedes game einwandfrei mit guter grafik, jedoch wird selbst WoW mit 16X Multisampling etwas happelig (kann jeden nur das addon TweakWoW empfehlen) aber sonst ist imemr alles auf Ultra (sogar noch höher FernsichtReichweite und Vegetation) bis auf Multisampling das bleibt auf 8 x, beim twinken läuft das einwandfrei, jedcoh im raid stell ich auf 1x multisampling möcht nicht unter 40 FPS fallen
> 
> ...



Ich finde das irgendwie nicht über Google, kannst du mir mal eine PM mit dem Downloadlink dazu schicken (zu Experttool)?Und ähm, hast du die GTS 250 mit 500 mb oder mit 1000 mb? ich hab nämlich die mit 500..

Edit:




Bombajy schrieb:


> Au man ;D
> Probier mal die Schatteneffekte auf das niedrigste Stellen, dann sollte es wieder gehen (besonders in Dalaran dann schlimm weil auf einem Fleck 10 Spieler stehen und von allen der Schatten dargestellt wird)



Ja, gescheit bist du, dass es garnicht mehr ruckelt , wenn die Schatteneffeckte aus sind, weis ich auch. Scheinst wohl die Frage nicht ganz verstanden zu haben, aber was solls..


----------



## Nebola (30. Mai 2010)

failrage schrieb:


> Wann hast du denn das letzte Mal die Platte defragmentiert? Könnte auch an Ladezeiten liegen.



Defragmentierung bringt rein garnichts.

@TE, hast du Eingabeverzögerung an oder aus ?


----------



## Desperad (30. Mai 2010)

Lüfter saubermachen hilft auch oft falls du haustiere hast...so wie ich 4 katzen da is der lüfter nach 1 - 2 wochen schön dicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (30. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Defragmentierung bringt rein garnichts.
> 
> @TE, hast du Eingabeverzögerung an oder aus ?



Ich denke, ich hab dort ein Häckchen.. (aber das heißt doch eher "Eingabeverzögerung verhindern", oder? ^^)




Desperad schrieb:


> Lüfter saubermachen hilft auch oft falls du haustiere hast...so wie ich 4 katzen da is der lüfter nach 1 - 2 wochen schön dicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, also der ist schon ziemlich verstaubt .. sogar extrem.. aber naja, obs nun die 20 FPS Unterschied macht?Aufjedenfall werd ichs mal versuchen..

Edit: Das klingt jetzt wohl bescheuert, aber muss ich den Lüfter von innen oder außen saubermachen?


----------



## Nebola (30. Mai 2010)

Ok, wenn das so ist, den Hake raus machen, das kostet um die 50% Performance. Und nen Unterschied merke ich ich da nicht, auch wenn ich es mir locker erlauben könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Haken raus und sag dann mal bescheid.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (30. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ok, wenn das so ist, den Hake raus machen, das kostet um die 50% Performance. Und nen Unterschied merke ich ich da nicht, auch wenn ich es mir locker erlauben könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich muss schon sagen, echt guter Tipp, hatt schonmal 5-15 FPS mehr gebracht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke mal, mehr werd ich auch garnicht brauchen.. aber den Kühler putzen und Defragmentierung werd ich trotzdem mal machen, schaden kann es ja nicht.


Aufjedenfall mal ein großes Danke an euch alle . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Mai 2010)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich hab dort ein Häckchen.. (aber das heißt doch eher "Eingabeverzögerung verhindern", oder? ^^)


In dem Tooltipp zu der Einstellung steht aber auch das es die Performance verschlechtern kann. In der Regel braucht man diese Einstellung auch nicht. Ich habe jedenfalls noch kein PC-System gesehen, wo diese Funktion irgendetwas gebracht hätte, ausser das es bei Aktivierung das Spiel verlangsamt^^

Für die Einstellungen bei der Grafikkarte, würde ich Riva-Tuner empfehlen. Ist das beste Programm was es dafür gibt und funkktioniert im Prinzip mit allen Grafikkarten.


----------



## Desperad (30. Mai 2010)

pc aufmachen staubsuager holen und vorsichtig die teppiche auf den lüftern wegsaugen^^


----------

